# Corpsed skull



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finally tried my hand at corpsing one of my skulls. The skull is one of my new economical skulls. They are a one piece hollow skull, perfect for trying out stuff like this! So, 1 skull, liquid nails and paint. I hope I get another chance to try this out. It was fun to do. I will have to make a body for it now. This corpsing thing is going to be addictive. I am hoping that I can get better at this. Thanks for looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks seriously rotten - well done!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love all the color in it, just plain sick! I love it!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

omg those look horrible (which means GREAT) that last one gosh great work!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely disgusting....mission accomplished


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It just don't get much better than that! I keep waiting to see if it will start dripping. Great job on the teeth.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks really great. Nightmarish. Does liquid nails give it that wrinkled texture? Did you use some sort of covering?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome! I love the dripping look :zombie:


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

That is totally sick..... great job. I gotta try that liquid nails


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job! Do you sell those economical skulls, too? (non corpsed?)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! I'd say you've gotten the hang of it!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very creepy! I can't see how you can get any better at it it looks real now. really top shelf work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice first corpse. Looks ewwwwwwwwwww but in a good way.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the killer feedback! Thank goodness that so many talented people show us thier work. Or I would have never known about corpsing! I would never think corpsing could be so fun.



scareme said:


> Looks really great. Nightmarish. Does liquid nails give it that wrinkled texture? Did you use some sort of covering?


scareme, It's all liquid nails, no covering. Just squirt it on a skull then brush it around. Oh yeah, then paint, it's fool proof. I learned the liquid nails trick from http://www.monstercloset.com/.


----------



## The Ripper (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesomely Grotesque!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking skull!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

What great detail!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

great job on the corpsing. Have fun doing more.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great job on the corpsing. This one looks very decayed. 

Nice work. Your future ones should be awesome also.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Yuk! That is one nasty looking skull - great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely gruesome job, I can't stop coming back to look at the pics!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Once again proving that You are da effin MAN! Seriousley, very nice work. The detail on the teeth is superb.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great!


----------

